# Your choice place for walks



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Now that the weather is better - What are your favorite places for a walk or leisurely stroll in Dubai? Please also tell state WHY you like the place. It can be anywhere in Metro area.

Thanks


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Now that the weather is better - What are your favorite places for a walk or leisurely stroll in Dubai? Please also tell state WHY you like the place. It can be anywhere in Metro area.
> 
> Thanks


Explorer Ranulph Fiennes to cross Dubai on foot | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer



> DUBAI: British explorer Sir Ranulph Fiennes, famous for walking across Antarctica and scaling Everest aged 65, is preparing for his toughest challenge yet – crossing Dubai without a car.
> 
> The grizzled former SAS member, 70, who once amputated his own frostbitten fingertips, says he will be unaccompanied on the 60-kilometre journey from Sharjah to Jebel Ali.
> 
> ...


Seriously, I would be interested in hearing people's suggestions, as I wasn't aware that anyone walked further in Dubai than the valet parking lot. 

Also, greetings from a fellow Washingtonian. :usa:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zabeel Park. Creek Park. Both are beautifully landscaped and geared up to walking.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have read about the JUmeirah Corniche but haven't visited it? ANy good for walking/running?
The one in AD is pretty good (but too short for cycling)


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Went to the corniche - but looks like they were working on it. Good to know about Zabeel Park. Does it have bike trails? HEY SIMEY _ Fellow DC peeps


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mushriff Park is a bit out but worth it. Like a proper park rather than flat field of grass and has cycle tracks too.

Also Al Mamzar beach park is nice to walk around.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can go for a stroll through Jumeira and Umm Suqeim. I like the quiet lanes with the bougainvilleas tumbling over garden walls. There's enough variation in the villas to keep things interesting. 

Between the Beach Road and the beach are quiet parallel streets/lanes that can be pleasant to walk down, with short detours to either the Beach Road or the beach itself.

There are walkways and paths throughout Emirates Living and Arabian Ranches.

On Friday morning head down to Bur Dubai and walk around and take the abra across the creek and explore the souks. It'll be quiet and most shops will be closed, but that makes it a good time for a leisurely walk through the lanes and alleys and souks. 



Desert_Fever said:


> Now that the weather is better - What are your favorite places for a walk or leisurely stroll in Dubai? Please also tell state WHY you like the place. It can be anywhere in Metro area.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gallygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

We should be living in Old Town in the next few months. If you use the Metro walkway to cross over SZR, how feasible is it to walk down to the Jumeirah Fishing Harbour in the cooler weather? It only looks a few km's and ok if you stay off the Financial Centre Rd? Looks like you could go down 13th St (or further away) and Al Urouba St? 

(We do enjoy long walks in fairly hot conditions with the odd stop for a juice !) I'm pretty anti getting in a car to go go for a walk.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Considering that you need the place to be near metro line I think Creek park is your best option. the main gate is 10 minutes away from the metro station and the park itself is beautiful. My office is located at the park so I know it's one good option!


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I walked around in the meadows area and there are some nice trails. I don't live in the neighborhood.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Desert_Fever said:


> Now that the weather is better - What are your favorite places for a walk or leisurely stroll in Dubai? Please also tell state WHY you like the place. It can be anywhere in Metro area.
> 
> Thanks


Shopping mall, where else? You can see it every Friday


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Desert_Fever said:


> Now that the weather is better - What are your favorite places for a walk or leisurely stroll in Dubai? Please also tell state WHY you like the place. It can be anywhere in Metro area. Thanks


 Dubai Marina with plenty of options for cafes/restaurants


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Great places so far. I perfer to walk more when I go to Dubai every now and then. 

That way, I can rack steps and miles on my fitbit 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

My favourite place to rack up the kilometers on the fitness tracker, especially at night, is walking along the creek (not to be confused with creek park). I start from around the Maktoum bridge (Deira side) and walk along the creek all the way till Baniyas. A great place in the evening, as there are plenty of tourist dhow cruises departing at that time, and lots of high rises of various banks and hotels. And of course a Tim Hortons tucked away between them (same building as Dubai Chamber). 

Once I reach Baniyas, I take the AED 1.00 crossing on the abra, to the Bur Dubai side, and walk along the creek towards Maktoum Bridge. The paths on this route are pretty good with no traffic issues, and lots of small cafes for a short break.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, I love some of the ideas listed here. I will try that Creek walk on both sides next. I like Creek Park, The Walk/The Beach at JBR during off peak times, Mirdiff City Center is a my favorite mall to walk around in the summer. Emaar Blvd. downtown (or whatever it's called now) is wonderful. You can just park underground and walk almost the whole circle as it doesn't connect all the way around, but you can cross and double back near the mall. Also, the beach (sand or walkways) is nice from Burj al Arab then north past Kite Beach. They continue to pave the walkways and add workout machines which is cool. Shindagwa, if you park before the Diera tunnel by the waterside cafes there, you can hop out and walk along the creek then end up near the souk, spice souk and the dhow stop, when you get to the souk, have a walk around the area near the Dubai Museum, it's quite nice. Zabeel park and Safa park are good for laps and a jog. Satwa, start at the roundabout A. walk towards Jumeira or B. go down the street where Picnic Restaurant is and venture back into Filipino town, make a right by the supermarket and you will find yourself in the pet fish and flower section of town. Crowded, so not stroller friendly. For the more adventurous types - in Deira there is Al Muteena Rd. one of my favs, beautiful median to walk down and very lively, but you may feel like a fish out of water if you have not been down there much. All the streets near Al Ghurair Center are a good time. I humbly recommend that folks venture past the Downtown/Marina/JLT areas and the explore the other side of Dubai. It's tons of fun!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You may find this of interest http://deserttojungle.wordpress.com/2013/09/17/olddubai/ and also check out The Latimer Trail, which is referred to at the end of the blog.


----------

